# Equipment Auction SCORE!



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey All,

I made a huge score in a live internet auction of Land O'Lakes foods yesterday. Thought I'd share the items I won....

There is a web site called http://www.bidspotters.com They list tons of commercial and industrial auctions from all around the country and the world. Register and you can bid live during the on-site auctions. There also are "internet only" auctions. This is the third time I've bid on auctions through Bidspotter and I had been watching and waiting for this Land O'Lakes auction for over a month....


----------



## Smack (Dec 15, 2011)

Ooooh, I see chemical proof counter tops. You could remodel your kitchen in it :mrgreen:


----------



## element47 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looks like great infrastructure stuff! Hopefully you have A: a means of transporting and loading on same all that stuff, B: sufficient room to "triage" the stuff into what is useful and what is not. C: time to deal with it all; deinstall, load, transport. You certainly didn't overpay for it.


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 15, 2011)

element47 said:


> Looks like great infrastructure stuff! Hopefully you have A: a means of transporting and loading on same all that stuff, B: sufficient room to "triage" the stuff into what is useful and what is not. C: time to deal with it all; deinstall, load, transport. You certainly didn't overpay for it.



We have 2 nice big F-450 stake bed trucks and my son and his friends are helping me early next week. (Christmas is coming and they need cash for presents!)

One of the best parts is that the auction company's contractor uninstalls all the equipment and loads it onto our trucks... They will not let anyone inside the plant, not even registered contractors with proper insurance. We have the right to inspect everything for damage before receiving it. 

We have a 4,000 square foot warehouse for my primary business and there is plenty of space available for the lab equipment, a scrubber and another overhead exhaust hood for melting. We have a forklift and material handling equipment to unload.


If anyone is near Chicago, I only need about 20' of the total 50' of cabinets and acid resistant counter tops.... I'd be happy to work out a trade for the extras.


This auction will be much easier to handle and move than the last one. I bought 35,000 lbs (about 6,000 pieces) of landscaping pavers and fancy cinder block edgers for $158.00! Two grueling, 12 hour, backbreaking days of moving it, stone by stone... Installation is set for the spring of 2012.

Thanks!


----------



## element47 (Dec 15, 2011)

The contractor de-install is a blessing and it sounds like you are well equipped with transport, bodies, and space. If I may politely offer an off-the-wall suggestion, it *may* be a wise move on your part to see if you can develop a cordial contact with someone who would supervise the removal of the fume hood and see if you can express your concern as to what might be fragile about it. Just a suggestion. Sometimes the notion of establishing a human being at the end of the output pipe can be a worthwhile exercise. You sound like you have the basic theater under control. Well done!


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 15, 2011)

element47 said:


> The contractor de-install is a blessing and it sounds like you are well equipped with transport, bodies, and space. If I may politely offer an off-the-wall suggestion, it *may* be a wise move on your part to see if you can develop a cordial contact with someone who would supervise the removal of the fume hood and see if you can express your concern as to what might be fragile about it. Just a suggestion. Sometimes the notion of establishing a human being at the end of the output pipe can be a worthwhile exercise. You sound like you have the basic theater under control. Well done!




Very well said and an excellent idea, thank you!

I am calling them tomorrow to arrange for a pickup date and I will bring up being very careful with the hood... My other concern is that taking apart the counter tops and double bowl sink needs to be done carefully to avoid breakage and to make sure the back splashes are removed unbroken.

Thanks!


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 16, 2011)

Smack said:


> Ooooh, I see chemical proof counter tops. You could remodel your kitchen in it :mrgreen:




I asked, she won't go for it.

lol


----------



## Lou (Dec 22, 2011)

Good luck breaking those countertops! They're pretty tough.


----------



## Joeforbes (Dec 22, 2011)

Lou said:


> Good luck breaking those countertops! They're pretty tough.



I bought some lab equipment from the city of Livermore, Ca and they managed to some how snap a counter top like that in half uninstalling it.


----------



## HigginsMechanical (Dec 27, 2011)

Joeforbes said:


> Lou said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck breaking those countertops! They're pretty tough.
> ...




I have seen them break as well. They can become brittle and they don't flex well.


----------

